# Angeln auf Madeira?



## Brassenwürger (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Freunde wollen mich überreden, 2008 mit ihnen nach Madeira in den Urlaub zu fliegen. Das ist ja noch ein bischen hin, aber man soll sich eben rechtzeitig informieren. Eigentlich wird das kein Angelurlaub, aber ich werde einen Teufel tun, mich ohne Spinnrute auf eine Insel zu begeben. 
Dazu hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen. Vielleicht war ja schon mal einer dort.

1.: Darf man dort überhaupt einfach so vom Ufer aus fischen oder braucht man irgendeine Genehmigung? ( Boots- oder gar Big - Game Touren kommen nicht in Frage, da wahrscheinlich zu teuer)

2.: Wo kann man eine Genehmigung bekommen, falls man sie denn braucht?

3.: Welche Fischarten erwarten einen dort?

4.: Welches Gerät sollte man mitnehmen? Habe eine 4-Teilige Spinnrute, 2.70m 20-60g WG, salzwasserfeste Rollen sind auch genug vorhanden. Aber welche Köder?

Vielleicht hat ja einer ein paar Tips. Denn, wenn ich da nicht angeln kann, kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde auf diese Insel und ich fahre lieber wieder nach Norwegen, wie jedes Jahr. Aber wäre ja mal was anderes!

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## wobbler (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

schau mal hier:

http://www.canarias-reisen-bleidorn.de/madeira/fischfang_madeira/fischerboot.php

preis pro Fahrt  	pro Person ab € 30,00
Traditionelles Fischen pro Person € 90,00 - minimum 4 Personen
nichtangelnde Begleitperson € 30,00
..........


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

ich war diese jahr dort,m,an kann dort super im hafen auf meeräschen,Lippfische ud andere arten fanegen!!Meist auf garnelen und brot!

nacher erzähle ich den rest aber hab jetz keine zeit mehr:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Das ist doch schon mal was !
Wusste gar nicht, dass die Bootstouren dort so günstig sind, da habe ich schon ganz andere Horrorgeschichten gehört! Und wenn man im Hafen die bunte Palette fangen kann, dann müsste doch auch was mit Kunstköder machbar sein. Ich habe mir gedacht, die klassischen Meerforellenköder fangen ja eigentlich überall ihre Fische, oder?

Grüße vom Brassenwürger!#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

also nun der 2 teil!
Ich weiß zwar nicht woher du die Preise hast,aber das big game  in funchal,hat mich 125euronen gekostet!!|gr:Mit spinnködern hatte ich kein einzigen erfolg.
Die Einheimischen fischen mit halben brötchen ,worum sie eine schnur mit mehreren Haken drauf und binden die schnur um das brötchen wickeln,aber das kannst du dir am Hafen von Funchal abschauen|supergriDie Touren vom Boot sind gut geführt und die Zielfische sind monatsbedingt,es gibt blue Merlins,Tuns,Barrakudas..Als Gerät würde ich dir ne leichte Spinnrute(60gr.) und en Brandungsrute(250gr.) empfehlen.
Dazu Mono Schnur(0,40) und Posen(versch.größen),haken(10-1/0),Bleie(80-250gr.) und eine Rolle so um die 5000größe.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Hallo junger Dorschler nichts für ungut aber auf Madeira wirst du mit deinen 125 Euronen für ein echtes Big Game Boot auf dem du Marlin und Tun fangen kannst nur das Trinkgeld für die Mates bezahlen können,da dort kein Boot unter 850 Euro am Tag zu bekommen ist (die im übrigen für die Saison 2007 bereits komplett ausgebucht sind)

                  Tight Lines            Jan#h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

hä??wo warst und von wo hast du die touren gemacht?


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Hallo Mahi-Mahi,
es MUSS ja auch keine "echte" Big-Game - Tour sein, mit High-Tech Leihgerät und allem drum und dran. Da wird man richtig Kohle los. Aber eine einfache Bootstour bei schönem Wetter und ein paar neue Fische fangen, die man noch nicht kennt, das reicht für´n Anfang. Da finde ich den Link vom Wobbler ganz interessant (siehe oben). Aber mit Kunsködern vom Ufer muss doch auch was machbar sein? Das geht schließlich auch mal eben auf die Schnelle und ohne große Vorbereitungen.
Vielleicht ein kleines Boot mieten???

Grüße vom Brassenwürger#h


----------



## wobbler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

du kannst überall an den küsten und vielen häfen fischen........ mit scampis tintenfisch oder auch verschiedene wobbler / blinker,,,,na klar......

ein " kleines boot " selber mieten......... das wird nicht gehen....dazu ist das meer zu gefährlich.

aber irgendwo mitfahren zum grundfischen......das geht bestimmt.
und auf dem rückweg ein wenig einen wobbler hinterherziehen.....:m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

also ich aheb für eine tour mit gestelltem gerät,essen usw wirlich nur 125euro bezahlt!!das schiff liegt in funchal und heisst torpedo III


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Hallo, junger Dorschler,
den Kahn werde ich mir merken, falls ich tätsächlich dort hinkomme! Billiger geht´s wohl kaum! Hauptsache, das ist kein übler Seelenverkäufer, denn im Plastiksack möchte ich nicht wieder nach Hause kommen!#6 

Grüße vom Brassenwürger#h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

nein das schiff ist top!!am hafen gibt es mehrere stände die dir toren zu den gleichen preisen verkaufen wollen


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Hallo Ihr alle,

habe gerade beschlossen, nix ist mit Madeira. Fahre nach Norwegen. Geht doch nichts über nordisches Mistwetter mit Nieselregen und Seenebel. Da kann mir die Sonne mit all ihren Nebenwirkungen gestohlen bleiben! Trotzdem Danke für die Tips. Sollte ich mich doch noch zu dieser Reise entschließen, werde ich mich hier nochmal melden!

Grüße vom Brassenwürger#h


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (6. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat denn keiner ein paar Erfahrungen und Tips?#c
> 
> ...


 
War vor einigen Jahren mal auf Madeira. Möglichkeiten vom Ufer gibts ohne Ende. Z.B. in Funchal vom Molenkopf aber auch überall wo Molen etc. sind oder wo man gut ans Wasser kommt ohne weggespült zu werden! Am besten abends/ nachts mit ner halben Makrele/Hering auf Grund. Einfache Montage schwerstes Geschirr. 
Was da anbeißt ist nicht vorhersehbar,Roundtailrochen, Adlerrochen, div. Meerbrassen, auch Haie sind möglich! 

Darum immer längeres Stahlvorfach, Schnur nicht unter 0,50 mm.

Ansonsten auch mit lebenden Köderfisch (Bogas) an freier Leine und offenen Schnurfangbügel und Rute in der Hand, oder mit Segelpose. Spinnfischen auf Bluefish etc. sicher auch möglich, aber nie ausprobiert.
Die Einheimischen angeln überwiegend auf Meeräschen oder auf Grund mit Würmern. Wissen wohl nicht was da alles möglich ist, bzw. ist ein 50 Pfd. Rochen auch nicht zum Verzehr geeignet!
Angelschein? Nie gebraucht und nie gehabt!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (7. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> :vik:Eine Antwort :vik:,
> 
> im Ernst, vielen Dank für die Tipps. Zwei Fragen noch: Beißt denn generell viel oder eher wenig? Und, wie handhabt man   eigentlich so einen Rochen, sprich wie hakt man den denn ab? #c
> 
> ...




Kann dazu nichts genaues sagen, damals hatte ich noch weniger Ahnung als heute. Habe erst später auf den Kanaren mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ist möglicherweise auch abhängig von der Jahreszeit was gerade beißt. Einfach ausprobieren - Überraschungen sind immer möglich.

Falls Du mal einen dicken Rochen an den Haken bekommst wirst  Du Dich wundern.  Ähnlich schwer hochzubekommen wie ein  dicker Dorsch und  teilweise recht flott unterwegs!
Eine Brandungsrute mit 300 g Wurfgewicht geht vielleicht gerade noch! Um einen Rochen rauszubekommen  benötigst  Du  ein kräftiges  und langes Gaff.  In den Flügel  gegafft  sind sie nur leicht verletzt und können zurückgesetzt werden.  Vorsicht vor dem  Schwanz mit dem Stachel! Sollte aber keinesfalls abgehackt werden, wie die Einheimischen es  immer  praktizieren (wollen)

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## !n$4n3 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

So servus, hab mich heute mal hier registriet, da ich auch mal erfahren wollte wie ihr auf madeira angelt.
Meine Familie ( von der seite meines vaters) kommt von dort und lebt z.T noch dort.
Ich flieg dort seid dem ich auf der welt bin hin  also war jetzt etwas mehr als 22 mal dort.
Ich angle dort immer.
Zur Frage wegen angelschein ...das gibts dort nicht interessiert niemanden hat auch keiner, braucht auch kein schwein, die angeln dort seid kindesalter und wissen wie das geht
Als Koeder werden dort Lulas(glaub auf deutsch sind das so kleine tintenfischle genannt), Lapas(sind muscheln die an den steinen am strand leben), garnelen, und eine mischung aus brot und diversen anderen uebelriechenden dingen, und natuerlich auch lebene koeder oder kleine selbst gefangene fischchen.
Man kann dort ueberall angeln, man feahrt einfach mit dem auto im die insel rum, sucht sich n gutes pleatzchen und angelt von dort aus.
Nur an manchen streanden besteht ein angelverbot, aber da dort z.Bsp durch den kuenstlichen Sandstrandbau stegs gebaut werden, die z.T mehr als 50m ins meer gehen, kann man von dort aus einfach angeln , das juckt keinen und ist hervorragend, da dort bei den großen steinen extrem viele fische sind auch schoen große mit so 1-2 kilo
als angel ka was man da verwenden kann, wir nehmen immer alle die wir haben, also steck und teleskoprouten, haupsache man reinigt sie danach etwas mit suesswasser wegem dem salzwasser.
Ich muss leider ehrlich sagen, dass wir bisher kaum große fische gefangen haben, das hoechste waren so 2 kilo, von dem fisch dessen namen ich nur auf portugiesisch kenne  ist aber EXTREM lecker gewesen , war etwas roetlich, und ist im restaurant sau teuer!!
Große fische gibt es auch in der neahe der kueste ua sogar barracudas!
Es gibt selbst versteandlich ein paar pleatze die besonders gut sind, die moechte ich aber nicht verraten  
aber ein tipp ist immer auf stegs zu gehen und von dort aus angeln ! und große koeder benutzen keine kleinen wuermchen wie hier z.T verwendet wird.
Hoffe habe etwas helfen koennen, ich werde irgendwann dieses jahr dort fuer 1-3 monate hinfliegen soblad ich mein abi fertig habe  wenn sich jmd so in der sommerzeit auch dort aufhealt, kann er sich ja gerne melden.

gruesse Tobi


----------



## Kielfisher (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Ich war im Januar diesen Jahres auf Madeira und als Urlaubs-Angler natürlich auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten.
Um mal oben anzufangen: Im Hafen von Funchal konkurrieren mindestens vier Boote um die Gunst des „Big Game“, obwohl zu dieser Jahreszeit keine Saison für Großfische ist- 160 € für 4 Stunden werden verlangt. Später hörte ich, dass sie im Fall von Marlin und Thun „Catch and Release“ machen, d.h. wiegen und messen an der Bordwand, was in der Hauptsaison dazu führen soll, dass der selbe Fisch durchaus zweimal pro Tag gehakt wird- wer’s mag…, ich mag das nicht.
Ganz unten ist sicherlich das Fischen von der Mole und im Hafenbecken, in jedem Hafen an der Südküste, die Einheimischen als echte „Topffischer“ angeln mit ziemlich großen Posen und kleinen Haken, bestückt mit Fischabfall, auf handlange graue Dorade (von der auch gesagt wird, dass die aus einer der zahlreichen Aquakulturen entwichen sind).
Die private Mitnahme von Touristen auf Bootstouren ist offiziell gesetzlich verboten. Ausnahmen soll es aber geben.
Nach meinem Geschmack wäre das „Groundfishing“ gewesen, im Hafen von Calheta angeboten von einem mehr deutsch- als englischsprachigem Bootsbesitzer der „Nautipos“, 45 € 4 Stunden, zu buchen an der Bar der Hafenkneipe. Leider kam es wegen Wind und Wellen und Wetter nicht dazu.
Stattdessen waren wir zu einem Segeltörn eingeladen, und als der Skipper meine mitgebrachte Angel sah, meinte er, mir zumindest eine Chance geben zu müssen. Also bar jeder Ahnung, in Küstennähe in ca. 20m Tiefe einfach mal probieren. Montage Grundblei mit Paternoster, mittelgroße Haken mit Garnelen beködert (tiefgefroren aus dem Super-Mercado), knapp über Grund driften lassen, und: Biss auf Biss!
Entweder hatten wir unverschämtes Glück, an einer beliebigen Stelle in einen Schwarm zu geraten, oder es ist ein Selbstgänger. Jedenfalls gab es bis zu 40 cm besten Speisefisch, deren Namen der Skipper nur auf portugiesisch kannte und ich nicht verstanden und/oder sofort vergessen habe, aber allesamt eine prima Fischpfanne am Abend ergaben.
Also Petri Heil auf der wunderschönen Insel!


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Hi! In Funchal abends von der Hafenmole aus zu fischen, gehört mit Sicherheit zu meinen schönsten Erlebnissen - nicht nur wegen der Fische, auch der Anblick der "Stadt" zählt für mich zu den Schönsten der Welt.. .
Wenn man will kann man im Hafen Funchals deutlich grössere und stärkere Fische fangen als in Norwegen.. .
Das sollte man aber nicht unbeding machen, denn Rochen dieser Grösse sind nicht leicht zu bändigen.. .
Man kann in den Bergen auch auf kleine Forellen angeln, in Rio Frio glaube ich, aber da gibt anderen Orts deutlich Besseres.
Das man wirklich gut Conger fangen kann, tut dem Spaß auch keinen Abbruch.. .
Petri!


----------



## Kielfisher (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, rhinefisher, ich will auch gar nicht gesagt haben, dass Molen-Angeln nicht geht. Was ich persönlich nicht akzeptabel fand, den Leuten dort, die wirklich für ihr Abendbrot angeln, als Tourist mit beserem Gerät und sogar mehr Idee vom sportlichen Fischen da im Weg zu stehen.
Aber Du hast natürlich Recht: Das Panorama ist immer ein Gewinn beim Urlaubs-Angeln!


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Hi! @ Kielfisher; da hast Du absolut Recht - es ist schon oft sehr peinlich wenn man da mit gutem Gerät aufläuft.
Und das man damit auch erheblich besser fängt, macht die Sache auch nicht besser.
Ich fischte immer auf der Hauptmole in der Mitte - ungefähr bei den Müllschiffen - da traf man dann Nachts nur wenige Angler.. . Aber viele nette andere Leute.
Petri!


----------



## big_gamer (6. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Moin,

ich hole das Thema noch mal aus der Versenkung...

Inzwischen hat sich biggametechnisch auf Madeira einiges getan. In den letzten Jahren wurden die Bedingungen für das Blue Marlin Fischen immer besser und besser.

Jetzt zählt Madeira zu einer der wenigen Destinationen wo jedes Jahr sehr viele Grander gefangen werden. Die Zahl im vergangenen Jahr belief sich auf mehr als 40 Fische über 600 lbs. Und dies innerhalb 4 Monaten! Das Durchschnittsgewicht liegt auf Madeira in der Hochsaison inzwischen bei 500-800lbs.

Nicht umsonst sind inzwischen einige der besten Captains der Welt zur Hochsaison in Madeira. Mit dem schweren 130er Gerät geht es dann auf die blauen Riesen.

In meinen Augen gibt es momentan keine nähere und bessere Destination wie Madeira um einen Grander Blue Marlin zu fangen. Saison ist Mai bis Oktober, wobei der beste Zeitraum von Mitte Mai bis Mitte September ist.

Vielleicht erfülle ich mir den Traum dieses Jahr. Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Veranstalter außer Fishing&Adventures der Gruppenreisen zum Big Game nach Madeira anbietet?


----------



## saily (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

In den 90er Jahren war Madeira das Top Revier auf große
Blue Marlins. Zu der Zeit wurden vermutlich nirgendwo anders
auf der Welt so viele große Marline gefangen wie dort. Allerdings wurden auch damals nicht arg viele Fische gefangen. Aber wenn dann mal einer zugepackt hatte wars oft ein Kracher!

Dann lebte die Insel ein gutes Jahrzent nur noch von ihrem Ruf aus der Vergangenheit. Die Preise waren extrem hoch und die Fänge waren schon fast nicht mehr nennenswert! Warum die Fischerei so schlecht wurde konnte sich niemand so recht erklären. Allein an der Überfischung der Gewässer konnte es nicht liegen, denn an anderen Stellen im Nordatlantik wurde die Fischerei teilweise sogar wieder besser als in den Vorjahren! Manche Experten behaupten, dass sich durch die Veränderung der Meeresströmungen die Wanderwege der Fische jedes Jahr leicht verschieben... und wohl an Madeira so weit draussen vorbei gingen, dass man die Fische mit den Big Game Booten nicht mehr erreichen konnte..... Wahrheit? Spekulation? Keiner weiß es!

Seit 2 oder 3 Jahren hört man wieder besseres von der Insel...
angeblich wäre die Fischerei jedes Jahr wieder besser geworden... tatsächlich fischt der ein oder andere Topkapitän wieder dort....  Marketing?  Auferstehung des Paradieses? Ich denke eine Mischung aus beidem. Das fischen ist nicht mehr soo schlecht wie vor ein paar Jahren, aber wenn mal was beisst dann ist es eher was Grosses...     

Ich würde dort mein Geld nicht investieren. Anbieter von Gruppenreisen zum Big Game gibt es ohnehin nicht viele.
Fischen24.de und fertigs angelreisen fallen mir ein. Wobei ich nicht mal sicher bin ob Günther Madeira im Programm hat.
Aber auf Madeira fischen und dann noch das Boot teilen mit mehreren Mitanglern.... das ist etwas für Optimisten und Lottospieler!

Ich denke wer gern einfach mal nen Marlin fangen möchte ist auf Madeira absolut falsch -da gibt es sehr viel bessere günstigere Alternativen. Wer um jeden Preis unbedingt 1 mal im Leben den Grander braucht... der kann auf Madeira seine Kohle los werden - und hat dort eine besser Chance als an vielen anderen Orten!

Tl

saily


----------



## fischer8849 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Hallo Allerseits,
ich bin Anfang August auf Madeira und wollte im Hafen Funchals oder in der Nähe an geeigneter Stelle angeln gehen. Ich habe mir diesen Threat von vorn bis hinten durchgelesen, trotzdem noch einmal meine Fragen: welches Gerät (Rute, Schnur, Haken usw.)???? welche Methode????? oder oder oder. Über jeden aktuellen Tipp oder jeden aktuellen Erlebnisbericht wäre ich sehr glücklich
Besten Dank


----------



## wokm4n (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Madeira?*

Hallo zusammen,
fliege übernächste Woche kurzfristig nach Madeira, dass man kein Angel*schein* benötigt is klar. Habe jetzt aber gehört, dass man sehr wohl eine Lizenz benötigt um von der Küste zu angeln. Andere behaupten wiederum das Angeln für den Eigenbedarf von der Küste ist ohne Schein kein Problem. Ja was denn nun?|uhoh:  Falls ein Erlaubnisschein benötigt wird, was kostet denn der Spaß für eine Woche?
Grüße
woky


----------

